# Gurbani Foundation Course



## Astroboy (Jul 24, 2009)

The following bani appear in the syllabus book called "Gurbani Foundation Course".

Japji Sahib
Dekni Ongkaar
Majh Raag
Ramkali Ki Vaar
Kanra Vaar
Bhagat Bani (Sri Raag)
Bhagat Bani (Majh Raag)
Bhagat Bani (Raag Ramkali)
Sehaskriti Selok
Gatha

For more details, visit: Introduction

It is very fortunate that rajkaregakhalsa website has most of these banis in video clips. I will be posting them here.

http://sggsacademy.net/SGGS/index.php/Academy/introduction.html


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 24, 2009)

YouTube - Japji Sahib - Sikh Prayer


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 26, 2009)

YouTube - Dakhanee Oankaar - Sikh Prayer


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 26, 2009)

OK Thanks for the link It finally loads :happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 7, 2009)

YouTube - Salok Saihaskritee - Sikh Prayer


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 10, 2009)

YouTube - Raamkalee Kee Vaar - Sikh Prayer


----------

